# PCT help



## bamer (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello, ive just started a 15 week sust 250 cycle. 500mg a week. And my dealer only got me anaztrozole for pct. Ive done some research and some say i need nolva after cycle and anaztrozole during the cycle. Will anaztrozole only pct do the trick? With gyno in mind aswell. Thanks for the help!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 24, 2016)

Anastrazole is to reduce estrogen sides while on. 

Coming off you need clomid and nolvadex. 50mg per day and 20mg per day of each for 4 weeks.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 24, 2016)

Sound like you read up on the whole deal.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 24, 2016)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/17786-Clomid-Nolva-are-BOTH-required-for-a-better-chance-at-recovery

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2550-The-Art-of-Coming-Off-Steroids


----------



## bamer (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks guys. How long after last injection should i start? 50mg of clomid each day?


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 29, 2016)

bamer said:


> Thanks guys. How long after last injection should i start? 50mg of clomid each day?


Read the friggin links


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 29, 2016)

Spoon feeding it, 2 weeks should be ok.  That said, read the ****ing links.  Saying you have read up on it and then not knowing what anastrazole is for, the proper PCT, etc shows that you haven't actually done that much reading.  

good luck with your cycle, at least you aren't adding a ton of chemicals in at once on your first cycle.  also, tell your dealer to **** off with garbage information.


----------

